# Bait & Other Stories - horror/suspense



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

About this collection:

Welcome to the deep north woods. Here you'll meet:

A father whose intense longing for his dead son lead to disturbing consequences.
A group of college students tubing down a river through a burnt forest who encounter terrifying creatures.
A man seeking redemption for a sinful past through the skill of a tattoo artist.
A Cambodian-American teen who will fit in with the locals at any cost.
A woman who finds a bizarre solace in a rare pearl.

These, plus a dozen other stories will keep you up long into the night with over 50k words of horror, suspense, and mystery. Includes the award winning stories 'Mississippi Pearl' and 'Some Things Don't Wash Off.'

Thanks for checking it out!











For those in the UK:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bait-and-Other-Stories/dp/B003K16OHO


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Hi Joel,

Welcome to KindleBoards and congratulations on your book!

We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Be sure to read the fine print below. Don't forget to bookmark this thread so you can update it. Although self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar, most of our authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KindleBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles!

Thanks for being part of KindleBoards! Feel free to PM us if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators

_The fine print:
Please add to your existing book thread when you have news about your book rather than start a new one, it helps the members who are trying to follow you. You may have a separate thread for each of your books. We recommend you bookmark your post so that you can find it in the future.  You may respond to all posts, but if there have been no member posts, we ask that you wait a week before "bumping" the thread by posting back-to-back posts of your own. And we ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead. All this, and more, is included in our Forum Decorum. From time to time our site rules may change; be sure to check Forum Decorum (http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,36.0.html) for the current guidelines and rules. _


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Betsy & Ann - 

Thanks!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

I've read a number of Joel's stories over the years and he's well worth checking out. _Somethings Don't Wash Off _ is a 1st first class story.


----------



## Laurie (Jan 9, 2009)

Price is right so I'm willing to try it. I one-clicked. Got lots of books ahead of you though!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, Simon and Laurie!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I should've thought of this before, but a number of stories in this collection are available (for free!) as podcasts on Pseudopod. So if you'd like a sample of some of the stories in this collection in audio form, you can find them here:

http://pseudopod.org/2009/03/20/pseudopod-134-bait

http://pseudopod.org/2007/05/25/pseudopod-039-some-things-dont-wash-off

http://pseudopod.org/2007/08/31/pseudopod-053-the-apple-tree-man

Enjoy!

Joel Arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Here's my interview with Kindle Board member Kipp Poe Speicher:

http://kippoe.blogspot.com/2010/05/joel-arnold-interview.html

Thank you, Kipp!

Also, if you'd like to check out my blog, you can see it here:

http://joelarnold.livejournal.com

And of course, if you'd consider reading my collection Bait & Other Stories, I'd love to know what you think!

Joel Arnold


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

I clicked the sample. However, my list is getting HUGE!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, David. By the way, your cover is awesome!

Joel Arnold


----------



## David McAfee (Apr 15, 2010)

Joel Arnold said:


> Thanks, David. By the way, your cover is awesome!
> 
> Joel Arnold


Thank you, sir. I'm rather fond of yours, also. I love the simplicity. I actually have a WIP called BAIT. Full length novel. That's what drew my attention to this thread to begin with.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I was the featured author for the Reading Minnesota blog, this last week!

http://readingminnesota.blogspot.com/2010/05/joel-arnold-bait-other-stories.html

Joel Arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'm thrilled!

http://redadeptreviews.com/?p=2734

Joel Arnold


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Nice, Joel...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Thanks, Simon!
Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I thought I'd put this collection along with my other two into one large collection as another option for readers.

Fetal Bait Apocalypse; 3 Collections in 1







- only 2.99

This way, it's half the price of buying all three collections individually. 











Joel Arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This is also now available on Smashwords!

http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16881

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Here's a little excerpt from the beginning of my short story "Swallowed" which is included in *Bait & Other Stories*:

_ Rick Lamont looked down the rusty barrel of the shotgun shoved in his mouth. He tried not to gag, but the taste of it, the feel of rust flaking off on his tongue, the scrape of metal between his teeth forced his tongue to jerk the barrel up against the roof of his mouth. His throat spasmed as he took a step backward.
Rough hands grabbed his shoulders from behind. "Stop squirming."
He fought against the panic. Shifted his jaw back and forth over the gun's barrel. Let himself choke a bit so that he could concentrate on breathing through his nose. Concentrate on ignoring that awful taste.
He was cold. His shirt was soaked with sweat and the night air was a frozen hand pressing it to his skin.
He didn't know what time it was. Hell, it was almost closing time when he left the Slaughterville Roadhouse. Almost closing time when he opened his car door and&#8230;
And then nothing. And then here he was.
With these two._


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

An excerpt from the story "The Apple Tree Man" which is included in this collection:

_"Davy, I don't know what to do. I can't live like this. It's eating me alive."_
My brother Spencer's words only two days ago.
"I came so close to telling someone."
I speak quietly into the phone. "But you didn't."
"I came so close, Davy. I even got in the car. Turned on the engine. I sat there in the garage. Even thought about shutting the garage door, and - "
"Don't talk like that. You hear me, Spence? Don't say things like that."
"I gotta tell someone."
"You can't."
"I have to."
I hear him breathing on the other end. "I'm coming down there. I'll be there tomorrow."
I picture him shaking his head, the receiver pressed into his forehead.
"Spence? You hear me? I'm coming down. We'll work through this. Okay?"
There's one more sigh, then, "Yeah. Okay. Sure."


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The Red Adept review is now appearing on the Amazon page for this collection!

Joel


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Yummmm - look at that juicy red bait. Perhaps it's a little rare, but you know you want some...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The password is:

_horror_


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Who will be the first to buy this collection in August? Will it be you?
Or you?

Or possibly --

_you_


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come check out my Authors' Den page if you get a chance - you can read a free story and a couple free poems if you'd like!

http://www.authorsden.com/visit/author.asp?authorid=127228

Joel Arnold


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

When fishing, what is your preferred *Bait?*


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Nate is a tattoo artist. He works from a little studio located in a roadhouse up north. He's got a good eye. Steady hands. At least until he meets his most challenging client; a man with every inch of skin already covered. Even his teeth are tattooed - the sclera of his eyes, his ribs - every bone, in fact, is covered in ink. All of him is covered except for one part. One special part.

My story from this collection, 'Some Things Don't Wash Off' won the 2002 World Horror Convention's short story contest, and also appeared in *Weird Tales*. I hope you'll give it a look.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

So far, this collection is in the lead with number of reviews (three!) for which I'm extremely grateful. So here's to the readers who are kind enough to take the time to leave reviews! Much appreciated.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

If a mysterious canoe lands at your dock, would you get in and let it take you where _it_ wants to go?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Ahhh...the weather is getting cooler, the leaves are starting to turn. What's the Halloween season without a few scary stories?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Beautiful weather here in Minnesota today. Last night it stormed. Amazing how weather can turn on a dime - like the plot of a good story...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The smell of a fish house - you know those places where you take your freshly caught fish to scale and filet? - is one of those smells that completely takes me back to childhood.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Halloween is my favorite time of year, and to help you get in the mood, I'm offering my collection *Bait & Other Stories* _FREE_ for the month of October!

Find it here:
http://www.smashwords.com/books/view/16881 for this promo.

Coupon code is *XH56A*

And if you'd consider leaving a review (good, bad, or indifferent) at your favorite review place, I'd be forever greatful!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Still free (via Smashwords - see above post), still bait-a-liscious. Also, I got a nice new review for this on Friday! (You can read it on its Amazon page.)


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Halloween is only 11 days away!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

This is the last week to get this collection for FREE in October! See first post for info!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Ever been ice fishing? What you catch often depends on the type of bait you use...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Remember - this ebook makes a great virtual stocking stuffer! It also looks great hanging from your virtual Christmas tree.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Why not settle down over this nice long Thanksgiving weekend, after bidding farewell to family and friends, and curl up with a good dose of scares?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's getting cold. Wonder how long it'll take the lakes to freeze up...I wonder how long before folks can walk out onto the ice, set up their fishing shanties and drop their hooks into the black frigid water. What kind of *bait* will they use? What things will they bring up from the depths that should best be left alone?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

How to drive on thin ice - 

Don't!!!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The opening story of this collection can be found here:

www.moonlit-path.com/fiction/arnold-5-15-06.htm

Check it out if you get a chance!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Welcome new Kindle owners!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Happy New Year! I'm thrilled to say that this collection is a runner-up at Red Adept Reviews Indie Awards for 2010!


----------



## SimonWood (Nov 13, 2009)

Well deserved.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

SimonWood said:


> Well deserved.


Hey, thanks, Simon!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sometimes the best lures come from the heart.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What do _you_ use for bait?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

'The Apple Tree Man' - a story included in this collection - was inspired by our annual trip to an apple orchard. Inside their sales building (where you can get the BEST donuts!) was a drawing of a scrawny, creepy man sitting in a tree titled 'The Apple Tree Man'. Sparks went off in my head, and the subsequent story was born.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

The lead story in this collection - "The Kindness of Strangers" - takes place in the same cabin which is such a large part of my novel *Northwoods Deep*.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on over and download a sample!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

For those in the UK, you can find this here:
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Bait-and-Other-Stories/dp/B003K16OHO


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

It's Sunday. A great time to cuddle up with some horror from the heart.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Is there a certain type of bait that you just can't resist?

Download a sample - read the first story for free!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Most of the time, bait is just bait. But sometimes, when you're trying to lure in something a little..._different_...you need a very special kind.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Instead of using the phrase "fish or cut bait" - I'll use the phrase "fish or _read_ *Bait & Other Stories*."


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I'm thinking of releasing the story 'The Apple Tree Man' - included in this collection - as a stand-alone story fro $.99. You might as well get it here along with a bunch of other stories for only $1.99!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I hope I can lure you in with *Bait & Other Stories*!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Sit down. Put your feet up. And while you're comfortable, why not check out a sample?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Mmmmmm....Bait........


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come over to my blog and read one of my personal favorite stories from this collection for free:

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/p/free-story-of-month.html


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

A bunch of short horror stories for one low price!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Bait - it's what's for dinner...


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on over and try it. Don't mind the hook - I promise it won't hurt. Much.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Read the story 'October Blizzard', included in this collection, for free here during the rest of October:

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/p/free-story-of-month.html


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Since it's 11/11/11, I ought to warn you that some of _these_ stories go up to 11.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

For those of you with new Kindles, here's a great way to start filling it up with horror!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

There's nothing quite like a little *Bait* in your Christmas stocking!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

I wrote a blog entry on the decade-long journey of one of the stories in this collection:

http://authorjoelarnold.blogspot.com/2011/12/one-decade-one-story-or-how-one-thing.html


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Check out some *Bait* in the new year!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

What a strange January here in Minnesota. Feels more like spring half the time.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Come on over and read a sample!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Bait...it's what's for dinner!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

If you're in the lakes region of Minnesota this weekend, come on over to the Dorset Festival of Authors and Artists and say hello!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Get your _Bait_ right here!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

More reads perfect for this season of Halloween horrors!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

_Bait_ - it's what's for dinner!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Monday is when you need your daily allowance of *Bait *the most!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

How about a bucket of _Bait _for the weekend?


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Pull up to the counter for a little _Bait_.


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

Some weekend reading!


----------



## Joel Arnold (May 3, 2010)

To be read with *Bait*-ed breath!


----------

